# template



## train_nut (Jul 29, 2009)

I am wondering if there is a "paper n scale temple" I can download for free?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You will have to Google it, There are many sites that have downloads some are pay. This can be downsized. I use a paper book from the fifties. Doll house people use a lot of scale sheets.


----------

